# What Single Book Would You Most Use to Obliterate an Existentialist Worldview?



## Theoretical (Jan 26, 2007)

I have a friend who is professing Christianity while holding to a very existentialist worldview. What single book or resource would be most effective at dismantling this entire enterprise, revealing the crushing folly that it is.


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 26, 2007)

And yes, I realize that Existentialist Christianity is not Christianity at all.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 26, 2007)

Probably not what you are looking for, but in all seriousness and from personal experience, the Book of Hebrews.

It nailed me. By faith we understand.

I highly recommend Dabney's Sensualistic Philosophy, published by Naphtili Press. It is dense reading, and not directed specifically at Existentialism, but it hits hard against Empiricism in all forms.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 26, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> Probably not what you are looking for, but in all seriousness and from personal experience, the Book of Hebrews.
> 
> It nailed me. By faith we understand.
> 
> I highly recommend Dabney's Sensualistic Philosophy, published by Naphtili Press. It is dense reading, and not directed specifically at Existentialism, but it hits hard against Empiricism in all forms.



Available online here.


----------

